# One question about MB before



## Loloxx (May 25, 2007)

Hello again TSF!
Today I am writing not with a problem but a question, and then in the future for help with overclocking!
I looked over the guides and didn't find an option on 'how to choose motherboard' (sorry if I missed it), so that is what I want to know.
Im buying a new system before the year ends and I'm not sure about picking a motherboard. I want to find one that would make it easy/efficient to overclock the cpu.
heres the specs:

CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Retail 

CORSAIR DOMINATOR 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TWIN2X4096-8500C5D - Retail 

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz LGA 775 Quad-Core Processor Model BX80562Q6600

ZALMAN CNPS9700 LED 110mm 2 Ball CPU Cooler

BFG Tech BFGE98512GTXPOCBE GeForce 9800 GTX+ 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card

I was reading some and i found this one:
ASUS P5E LGA 775 Intel X38 ATX Intel Motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131219

So is that one good for overclocking? Is there a good cheaper one?

Thanks again TSF!

Lolo


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

any partivular reason why you want to go with the q6600?
the q6600 is cheap but it's almost old tech. i would rather go with a 45nm processor. your oc might won't be that great but most use less power and run cooler.

if you are looking for a mobo, you should look for chipset like nvidias 750 or 780 if you want to add another gpu later for sli or take a look at intel's p35 and p45 for budget and the x38 and x48 for high end. i can not give recommandations on ati/amd chipsets as i have not used any in awhile.

look for brands like asus, gigabyte, msi, foxconn, evga and xfx to name a few. i have used primarly asus and althought they are not worry free i am happy with them. gigabyte is another brand i used and can recommand. i used a few low end foxconn's and were not to amazed with them but from what i heard their high end boards are doing far better and set some oc world records.


----------

